# mammogram call back



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a first for me. After three years of negatives, I have to go back due to a density issue. They want to do more scans. Every thing I've read about this online tells me not to panic - it's usually nothing, but I can't help being very nervous. Breast cancer does run in my family. I suppose the good news is that I get a screening every year so if it is cancer it would be very early. 

Has anybody else had to deal with a call back?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I hope all goes well!

Here is to hoping/praying it is absolutly nothing!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I had to go back once and they found calcifications - they said nothing to worry about but it was about a year after my mother died of breast cancer and it scared me half to death. That was ten years ago and everything has been fine since. Try not to worry but I know from experience that it is easier said than done!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ivy,
I've had to go back many times for ultra-sounds and they always turned out OK. 
This was especially true before I had my multiple breast reductions. When I had very large breasts, I could almost count on having to go back in.

Good luck, I know it can be really scary.
Good for you for going every year.

Beverly


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ivy, I hope and pray it is nothing! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ivy--my thoughts are with you. My mother died of breast cancer at 48 and I have been having annual mammograms since I was 30. I have been called back a few times in the last several years. For me it is always a cyst.

You are right--you are doing what you need to do to catch anything early. You are also right--no need to panic--it is probably nothing. That being said, I understand your nerves.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Ivy,
I also have dense breast tissue and have been called back a number of times. Now I only schedule an appointment when a radiologist is on the premises and can read the X-ray immediately. That way I'm not scared to death by call back calls; if they want more pictures they can do it immediately. Good luck.....I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ivy, my grandmother died of breast cancer at 56 and my mother and aunt have been called back for mammograms often. It's never lead to anything, so I hope that's also the case with you!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy, I just went thru this a couple of weeks ago. Went for the mammo and then got a call to come back for scans. When I got there, they took 5 more mammos, which I wasn't expecting and the tech didn't know why they requested it either. The tech told me it would be uncomfortable because she just had it done and knew what it felt like. It was.

Then I went in for the sono, no big deal. The tech says to stay put she needs to see the doctor. She comes back, no doctor, and tells me to go wait in the lounge. About 15 mins later, the doctor comes and I go back in the sono room. Doc says he doesn't see anything, but wants to check for himself. He finally says it's nothing, come back in a year unless I see or feel anything different. They scared the heck out of me, but I guess it was worth it to get good news.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never had a mammogram--ever--so I don't know about any of it,but I do hope everything turns out okay Ivy. Try not to worry too much.:hug:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They're just being extra careful-which is good. It usually does end up being just a fibroid or something similar. Don't worry too much about it.
I just hit my 13th year in remission-I found out in my 20's. I obviously have to go every year for a mammo, but for some reason I never get nervous or worry about it.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ivy good luck to you and you are in my thoughts and prayers. As a lot of others I was called back and wasn't to nervous until they sent me for a biopsy, but it turned out neg. I am amazed how many in here had family members with BC ... just shows how important the mammogram is.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been called back, and never worried about it. It was only ever a cyst . However, my daughter was dx with a serious case at age 33 (of course she wasn't having mammograms at the time, too young) so I know how important mammograms are. If they do find something, it would be in an early, very curable stage.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ivy, I'll be thinking of you. Try to relax...(yeah, right.)


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ivy, I have been called back twice for checks. The first time was very unnerving. As hard as I kept telling myself not to be nervous, I kept also thinking if it was something, it was caught early which was good. I was on birth control pills and my tissue has become dense. The second time was (the same as someone else mentioned) for calcification. Some breast tissue just becomes denser in some women and they watch it very carefully for changes. I hope yours is nothing, but if it is something more, it is so important that they do catch it early and it sounds like you are being vigilant. Prayers for you that it goes well.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I will let you know what happens today when I go back.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Just like you said, I wouldn't worry I think this is fairly routine. My Mom had to go back and it ended up being nothing. I will be thinking of you...good luck!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivy, I found two places doing a self check a few years ago. Yep, I was scared. I ended up at the hospital where they removed them ~ and they were cysts. The doctor told me lots of women have them if they drink lots of caffine, which I do. I know you can't help but worry, but it's great that you go every year. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers today for great news.

Julie....you need to go and use the pancake machine!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Ivy thinking of you. I've been called back for additional mammo's due to dense tissue. It worked out fine.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy, I'm sending good thoughts your way and hoping for great news today!
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ivy, I have been called back for the last three years for density issues. Although I do not have a family history I am sure all will be fine!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Please don't worry too much, easier said than done. It scares you half to death. I have been called back several times for ultrasounds and repeat films. I have a calcification that they don't expect to ever turn into anything, just yearly mammograms a must. Good luck...and try not to let this consume you. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was called back once and it was nothing. The chances are, yours is nothing to worry about either. How soon do you go back?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy,
I hope it's nothing, just like everyone predicts. Sending good vibes for a great outcome.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Breast Cancer runs on my Daddy's side of the family, not my Moms. I had lumps removed 20 years ago and I know how scary this can be. I’ve been called back several times and my heart races just thinking about it. In private, I pray very hard, beat my head on the wall then “butch up” and go find it is nothing.

You are in my prayers, keep us posted.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Stay Positive! Is probably nothing, but Drs. like to be on the safe side and check everything!
Keep us posted.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have them every year and had a digital one this year. The tech told me not to be surprised if I got a call back as the technology is a bit different. I didn't get a call back this time but my sister does EVERY year and it's always nothing. She finally asked if they could just do it twice while she was there so she wouldn't have to come back in a week or so.

Hang in there Ivy, I'll pray that it's nothing.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ivy - hope it is nothing. I had the EXACT same experience as Michelle. Call back, mammos from many directions, then re-do, then sonogram, then doctor, then they say they can't find anything. Come back in a year.

Hang in, hang on and ask questions!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Everything is fine. See you next year. Whew. Thanks to all of you for making the past 24 hours much easier.

Julie - you need to go have it done. It doesn't hurt at all and it's really important.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivy---:bounce: yippee! :bounce: yahoo! :bounce:
I'm so glad everything is fine! That is wonderful news!:clap2:



We do not have health insurance,so I'm on the back burner for now...one day I will have one I think I kinda figure I'm 45 1/2...I'm a late starter?:becky:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! Good news for you Ivy!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Phew, Great News! Tks for updating.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaaaa....I love happy news!!!


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

*YEA!!!!!!!* I am so happy to hear your good news!!!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Great News! I've had the same scare twice and they call me back for an ultrasound that is "diagnostic" rather than the routine mammogram. Its been negative - but it is scary and I know you're on cloud 9 knowing it was a false alarm. Relax and have a glass of wine!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hooray for good news!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ivy, I really hope it turns out to be nothing and just a not so great xray. But since you are on top of the mamos, then you probably have nothing to worry about. Most women don't do yearly.

Which reminds me.....hmm..I best schedule mine.

Don't panic! :grouphug:

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful, I am so happy this is over for a year.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Julie - I'd say you are a bit late. I think they start doing them at 40. I started earlier since I have family history.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy, I am so glad it was good news!!!!!
Gina


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Ivy - Glad to hear everything is fine.


----------

